# My New DJ Build!!



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

So I wanted to build up a new DJ bike on a budget. Using funds from my bottlerocket after lift service season is over. Well the br is still in the apt and the new DJ parts are coming in!! As I started putting things together the DJ quickly went form used parts and made in asia frame has turned into:

Frame: nemesis project secret agent mint green
fork: nem tuned- 08 DJ1
stem:nem pro black
bars: nem pro bars(yeah i like what Brad is doing over there)
seatpost:thompson
saddle: wtb rocket v stealth
headset: hope-red
clamp: hope-red
der: shimano xt shadow(772)
shifter: shimano xtr (990)
crank/bb:Truvativ Holzfeller-OCT 2.2 Crankset 170mm
brake: avid juicy ultimates 160mm 
chain: shimano xtr (7701)
cassette: shimano ultegra(sram one pictured is for another bike)
tires: halo twin rail
grips: oury(or shadows havnte decided yet)
pedals: fly rubens-white
wheels: currently outlaws cuz i havnt decided what i want to do yet.
bar plugs-primo

I'm impatiently waiting on my frame and fork so in the mean time ill kill time posting 
I will be sure to post of build pics when my frame shows up along with weights along the way. Should be a pretty light build, even with those wheels!

Inital thought on stuff so far, Im giving the halos a shot cuz they are pretty light but the thin sideways is a bit of a concern so car. And the brake lever may just end up on another bike, i really justt got the brake cuz i wanted all black and thought they were freakin hotness, After I dump the bike a few times i may want a better lever option. Its also my first time running shimano in a long while, I ahve been a bit disappointed with sram's progression and failure to make improvements(mainly poor der. pivot and hagers junction)

first parts to show up:




sorry for the crappy pics snapped em quick before the woman gets home and finds out there is another bike on its way!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Women and their dislike of the sexiest bikes on earth...

Lookin' forward to seeing a fellow SA out there.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

damn... its nice to have money

that is going to be sick.. keep us posted


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Keep us posted.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ur bike is going to be sick.... and brad does make some great stuff


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

haha you maniac!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Budget??!?!!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> Budget??!?!!


seriously haha. looks like hes on a cliff huxtable budget.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hmm, you have a couple extra parts there...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> hmm, you have a couple extra parts there...


Thats what I was about to say... Get rid of that shifter...:nono:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Thats what I was about to say... Get rid of that shifter...:nono:


*SHUT UP AND LEAVE.*


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

*STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS.*


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

heroin for life.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Mikey_C said:


> So I wanted to build up a new DJ bike on a budget.
> Frame: nemesis project secret agent mint green!


you have lost me... :skep:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Thats what I was about to say... Get rid of that shifter...:nono:


You were whining about how your derailleur hanger got bent and you couldn't run gears anymore... now you go around lecturing people about their new builds? It's HIS bike... he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> *STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS.*


***** YOU*


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> you have lost me... :skep:


i started out trying to put together a budget build...too much time in front of a computer and i lost all focus. once i decided i wanted a nemesis i wanted to build it up right..and i couldnt put used parts on a frame like that.

and yeah I aint really asking for advice on my build...and another thread gets f***ed...


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

calm....


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

damn thread jackers!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

if your bike turns out to be as sexy as snakys bike (plus gears) that would be sweet....i really like snakys bike alot....i think he does too :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

gears, not sexy. but ill forgive them since theyre on a nempro.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

The Shadow is cool... too bad it's a long-cage.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> gears, not sexy.


..but quite useful considering I do like playing around on a hartail at places like Diablo as well as the fact there are quite a few hills in places i hit up for urban assault



Ray Bao said:


> The Shadow is cool... too bad it's a long-cage.


 and actually its a mid cage, shadow doesnt give you the option of a short cage. And i did like the idea of having my rear rear in tighter to my frame, as im sure i will be dropping the bike a bit. So to me it was worth it to have a go mid cage.

now just need my nem pro stuff....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude I like that list. And I don't think the stuff will bother you...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mikey_C said:


> ..but quite useful considering I do like playing around on a hartail at places like Diablo as well as the fact there are quite a few hills in places i hit up for urban assault
> 
> and actually its a mid cage, shadow doesnt give you the option of a short cage. And i did like the idea of having my rear rear in tighter to my frame, as im sure i will be dropping the bike a bit. So to me it was worth it to have a go mid cage.
> 
> now just need my nem pro stuff....


The wait will be worth it.

Brad has given me the OK for up to 150mm up front, so if you feel more freeride-ish you could definitely have some fun.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ditch the derailer.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> The wait will be worth it.
> 
> Brad has given me the OK for up to 150mm up front, so if you feel more freeride-ish you could definitely have some fun.


100mm is all you need


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Mikey_C said:


> and actually its a mid cage, shadow doesnt give you the option of a short cage. And i did like the idea of having my rear rear in tighter to my frame, as im sure i will be dropping the bike a bit. So to me it was worth it to have a go mid cage.


Hmm...couldn't tell from the pic...I guess I had to look twice.

The Shadow is pretty sweet...we've built about two dozen bikes here with 'em and they're pretty snappy.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

anything new come in lately? haha.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

still waiting on nem-pro stuff. on my way to plattekill for my last weekend of lift service but i hope to get it built up next week. planning on a trip to highbridge


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

frame come yet? we're all impatient!


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

no nem pro stuff yet...brad is a bit busy these days so nbd

cuz im bored starting playing with what I got. weighted the halo twin rails. both of them came in as 100gm heavier than advertised. 775 vs. 675. 200gm doesnt seem like alot but the whole reason i went with the halos is the weight saving over the holy rollers(also like the rail concept so you dont feel like you are riding on rumble strips but thats a minor issue).2

2.2 also seem a bit narrow and tall...exactly what i dont want.

gonna play around on my br see how they handle in dirt/street


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

maaaaaan! i wish i had money like that to spend on a bike.
gonna be a seriously awesome piece of machinary


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

my frame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its famous
gonna get this thing build on as soon as ups gets it to my door


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Verrrrrrrrrryyyyyy Puuuuuurrrrrrttttttyyyyyyyy


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

You call that a budget build? 

You must work too much, because my budget build can't even afford your fork!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn nice selection of components, not a fan of Shimano but its your build and I say hell yeah to it. 
I have never really looked at Nemesis frames or anything but I must say, that frame is sick
Definately keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

good lookin parts list hopefully you'll have it ready for sunday 

good thing that frames got horizontal dropouts too cause I'm gonna do everythikng in my power to get you to convert


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

to add to the nem-pro bike porn that is this forum

got a box from the ups man, u've seen all that parts well here are some close ups along with weights(used to separate hope seatpost clamps to test the scale and they both came back at 50gm which is dead on but the scale can be 5gm either way i would say)

frame comes in at 5.99 lbs

dropout pertiness

perti welds

bars(uncut for now) 630 grams

nem-pro stem at 295 grams

dj1 form nem-pro tuned to 80mm 5.75 lbs(uncut steerer


now i just gotta get my headset tools so i can build this badboy


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cant wait to see it all built up


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

OH Crap listed weights on the internet .. it's all over from here .

J/K great to see she showed up ok mikey 

-Brad


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> OH Crap listed weights on the internet .. it's all over from here .
> 
> -Brad


trying to prevent internet myths, speculation and needless posts and emails(to the bike companies..so that means u right??)

Im also trying to justify my voyeuristic post.

To keep it fair I should note I requested a unique paint finish. And from the looks of it the paint is thick, im talking thick..which can add a suprizing amount of weight(talking enough to spark flames on the internet so not enough to actually notice in the real world).

Again i gotta apologize this thread. Its the culmination of months of anticipations coupled with not enough riding(so u wont here much from me after i post the final build pics)

thanks much brad


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Haha, did the BR pay for that? I feel honored.

Sick color too, What color are most of your other components?


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

looking good!

now hurry up you have 3 days to get it ready for hackettstown


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

kroonspeed said:


> Haha, did the BR pay for that? I feel honored.
> 
> Sick color too, What color are most of your other components?


the br helped pay for it so yeah..thanks for helping fuel my insanity.
I can also thank for for giving me a reason for a new FR ride in the spring:thumbsup:

as for colors check out the pretty red and white stuff at the beginning of this thread..



vreihemnotor6 said:


> looking good!
> 
> now hurry up you have 3 days to get it ready for hackettstown


getting it built by friday is easy..h


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

should be sweet


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Mikey_C said:


> trying to prevent internet myths, speculation and needless posts and emails(to the bike companies..so that means u right??)
> 
> Im also trying to justify my voyeuristic post.
> 
> ...


No it's good to see a listed weight for the SA , 6lbs for a frame like that is good .
the Deathmobiles come in at 5.5lbs for the 26" and 5.35lbs for the 24's


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn Mikey_C your ride is great but I want to give you some tips and advices. I don't know did you post these pics on mtbr already but I found them here.

1 - whats that with your chain?!?! You should definitely shorten it!

















2 - I'm not sure about this but I think you totally failed to install your stem! Told you, not sure about this maybe this has to be this way but...









correct those mistakes immediately!!!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't like the red grips. White grips with red ODI lock-on rings would look great imo.

But hot damn, that is a SICK bike! Congratulations.

Brad, that paint looks fly as hell! From what little I [think I] know about frame building, TrueTemper OX Pt appears 'thin' at the butted end... You can really tell how thick and even the paint is on that bike by looking at the top of the seat tube. Looks amazing.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice bike but the steem is correct im almost sure. i really like the bike


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Reaaly nice, I am glad to finally see it built up.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

teoz said:


> 1 - whats that with your chain?!?! You should definitely shorten it!


What are you talking about??? That is proper. When installing a chain you should have about an inch clearance.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

damn i should really get a nempro frame. too bad i probably wont break my DNA anytime soon. oh well guess i can keep trying.sweet paint brad. when i order my frame its gona have to be some funky unique color. like starburst yellow or scotch brown


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

So how do you like yours? I know I love mine!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

literocola said:


> What are you talking about??? That is proper. When installing a chain you should have about an inch clearance.


I think he's trying to be "funny" and "clever" and say that the owner should go single speed.

That's a ill looking ride.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I bet the chain could be run much tighter. That looks like a proper set up if he were running 3 rings up front. It will get even more slack if he shifts into the smaller rear cogs and then there will really be some chain slap going on.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think he's trying to be "funny" and "clever" and say that the owner should go single speed.
> 
> That's a ill looking ride.


I'm not sure about stem but that chain is definitely slack! I'm not blind! The deralieur is wayyy back, chain must be shorten. And the chain isn't even on the smallest cog, imagine how slack the chain will be on the smallest cog


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Rb said:


> Brad, that paint looks fly as hell! From what little I [think I] know about frame building, TrueTemper OX Pt appears 'thin' at the butted end... You can really tell how thick and even the paint is on that bike by looking at the top of the seat tube. Looks amazing.


RB

There thicker than most of the OX Platinum offernings .
I ordered specific tube set's for each frame ,

The settube has a press fit machined gussett that steps down into the seattube( this is the part that supports the post not the seattube itself) and is then seem welded to the butted OX plat tube we use for the "seattube"

So up top the seattube look very thick , this extra material is there to prevent the seattube clamping area from deforming , also make for one hell of a strong frame!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

teoz said:


> Damn Mikey_C your ride is great but I want to give you some tips and advices. I don't know did you post these pics on mtbr already but I found them here.
> 
> 1 - whats that with your chain?!?! You should definitely shorten it!
> 
> ...


The chain should be shortened some.. most def. but what are you even talking about in the last picture? Only thing I can KINDA see is the stem might be a TAD crooked.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

A Grove said:


> The chain should be shortened some.. most def. but what are you even talking about in the last picture? Only thing I can KINDA see is the stem might be a TAD crooked.


Forget about that in the last pic, my bad. I said i'm not sure about that, I thougt that he installed the stem wrong way but it seems its ok.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

chain was a bit long. i wanted to go a bit longer rather than shorter and see how it changed f i had to pull back the wheel in the stays. Also playing around with the way the new shimano shadow tensions the chain and see what works best. Plus coulndt find a 9 speed pin(damn shimano who now only giving u one pin with a chain).

grips to me are much of personal preference. I pulled these off a pair of animal bars i have yet to sell so i had them laying around and love the feel...nice and mushy. I personally hate lock ons, I use extra hold hairspray as my lock on.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

Mikey_C said:


> chain was a bit long. i wanted to go a bit longer rather than shorter and see how it changed f i had to pull back the wheel in the stays. Also playing around with the way the new shimano shadow tensions the chain and see what works best. Plus coulndt find a 9 speed pin(damn shimano who now only giving u one pin with a chain).
> 
> grips to me are much of personal preference. I pulled these off a pair of animal bars i have yet to sell so i had them laying around and love the feel...nice and mushy. I personally hate lock ons, I use extra hold hairspray as my lock on.


so your just experimenting with chain lenght and tensioning? I didn't want to attack you I just said mine opinions and I still think you should shorten chain so that your shadow can tension the chain better.

Just tell me, is your chain slack that way like in the pic?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

teoz said:


> so your just experimenting with chain lenght and tensioning? I didn't want to attack you I just said mine opinions and I still think you should shorten chain so that your shadow can tension the chain better.
> 
> Just tell me, is your chain slack that way like in the pic?


In general, all he was implying is that you *should* have the der. almost maxed in its biggest gear. That will help make the shifts more crisp and keep the chain nice and tight.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

one full link taken out. also the der was adjusted to sit a little differently so i didnt have to use as much b-limit. The pic shows the wheel slammed in as tight as it can go with out tire rub. But i had to move the wheel back a bit as it was starting to rub the stays.


----------

